# HBO: All 26 Channels In HD



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*HBO: All 26 Channels In HD*



> Washington, D.C. (June 12, 2007) -- HBO has announced that it will make all 26 HBO and Cinemax feeds available in High-Definition.
> 
> The network already transmits some channels in high-def, including the East and West feeds of HBO and Cinemax.
> .....


See the rest at: *TVPredictions*


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Great news. I wonder how many of them we will have by year end.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Question for me is, will DTV broadcast all the HBO channels, including Comedy and Zone, which they currently don't even have SD feeds.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

According to the article it looks like at least 11 of them by years end (Reading between the lines of course)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> According to the article it looks like at least 11 of them by years end (Reading between the lines of course)


I would be happy with that.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

No need to read between the lines. D* will add 10 more HBO/Cinemax channels to the HBOHD already carried to reach 11.

DIRECTV to Carry 11 HBO/Cinemax Channels In HD
http://www.tvpredictions.com/directvhbo061207.htm
HBO West
HBO2 West
HBO2 East
HBO Family East
HBO Family West
HBO Latino
HBO Signature
Cinemax East
Cinemax West
MoreMax


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Continue the DirecTV aspect of this announcement here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=89727

In this thread, we can talk about the impact to the overal landscape of HD programming.

At the start of 2007... people where going "Huh?" how can DirecTV offer 100 channels... they are not even that many out there...

Well in one single "announcement"... 1/4 of that "possible channels" now has an answer.

This is a BIG deal for the landscape of HD programming...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Where? :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

While I do empathise with folks on the West coast who want more time-friendly feeds... Slightly less than half of the HBO/Cinemax HD channels will be 3-hours-delayed duplicates (East vs West feeds)... so it seems a shame to use precious HD bandwidth for 26 channels when about 16 would really show all the unique content HBO/MAX has to offer.

In the long-term, having East and West feeds is good... but while bandwidth is at a premium I think most folks would rather have unique first before duplication.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Not sure if it's known yet...

But would these channels be available to those with at least the new HD reciever and only a 3LNB dish? Or would the new 5LNB dish be needed to possibly get these channels?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> Not sure if it's known yet...
> 
> But would these channels be available to those with at least the new HD reciever and only a 3LNB dish? Or would the new 5LNB dish be needed to possibly get these channels?


All new channels will require the 5lnb dish.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

davring said:


> All new channels will require the 5lnb dish.


With regards to DirecTV...... 
I do not know the logistics for DishNetwork.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nick said:


> Where? :lol:


Where, what? Nick you did not refer to a post with this cryptic message, and I am confused about what you are "whereing" about.:nono2:


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

Where the heck is HBO Comedy ?

I have been barking at them for over 2 years and I was sure that when the HD feeds were available they would be there. Come on D*!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably also worth mentioning here... In the several years of HBOHD, they still are not showing 100% original-aspect-ratio when showing HD... and still produce some in-house programming in SD and upconvert. With the semi-regular complaints I see about this, I wonder how they will actually use HD on all their channels to be of value?

Personally... Rather than just having 26 HD "simulcasts" of their SD... I would much rather see them just introduce something like HBOHD/HBO2HD/MAXHD/MAX2HD, and on those 4 channels show nothing but HD all the time. That would seem a more efficient and better quality product.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

cbearnm said:


> Where the heck is HBO Comedy ?
> 
> I have been barking at them for over 2 years and I was sure that when the HD feeds were available they would be there. Come on D*!


you will get all the HBOS


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Probably also worth mentioning here... In the several years of HBOHD, they still are not showing 100% original-aspect-ratio when showing HD... and still produce some in-house programming in SD and upconvert. With the semi-regular complaints I see about this, I wonder how they will actually use HD on all their channels to be of value?
> 
> Personally... Rather than just having 26 HD "simulcasts" of their SD... I would much rather see them just introduce something like HBOHD/HBO2HD/MAXHD/MAX2HD, and on those 4 channels show nothing but HD all the time. That would seem a more efficient and better quality product.


How is that more efficient? They have to come up with programming for the HD channels? And why would they want to relegate some of their original programming to back-water (SD) channels.

But, I have seen more OAR on HBO recently. Including movies I know I have seen not OAR in the past. I think the HBO tide is turning.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> How is that more efficient? They have to come up with programming for the HD channels? And why would they want to relegate some of their original programming to back-water (SD) channels.


If you don't think my suggestion for only 4 HD channels is efficient, how in the world is 26 HD channels efficient?

My point was that there is not enough HD on HBO to fill 4 channels, much less the 26 they will convert to soon.

As for "relegating" their original programming to "back-water" SD channels... Well, what's the point in showing them on an HD channel if they are not HD? Showing SD on an HD channels only waters down the HD channel! If they really want their original programming to shine, and want to put it on their HD channel... then they should make it in HD!


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

HDMe said:


> While I do empathise with folks on the West coast who want more time-friendly feeds... Slightly less than half of the HBO/Cinemax HD channels will be 3-hours-delayed duplicates (East vs West feeds)... so it seems a shame to use precious HD bandwidth for 26 channels when about 16 would really show all the unique content HBO/MAX has to offer.
> 
> In the long-term, having East and West feeds is good... but while bandwidth is at a premium I think most folks would rather have unique first before duplication.


I would fully agree with you there. I live in the Pacific time zone and I could care less about west coast feeds of movie channels. Orig. programing, prime time shows (as in networks, etc.) is another story. But with movie channels I record them, so I don't care if they're on at 3am.

However, in the big picture the cable companies do not necessarily carry east and west coast feeds. Many of them carry only the west feeds only. So HBO needs to feed HD channels to those customers. Us on satellite are lucky to have both time zones.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

taylorhively said:


> However, in the big picture the cable companies do not necessarily carry east and west coast feeds. Many of them carry only the west feeds only. So HBO needs to feed HD channels to those customers. Us on satellite are lucky to have both time zones.


That's true... It makes sense if a cable company carried just east or west as appropriate... but I think the cable companies usually carry both east/west feeds regardless of where they are instead of just picking the one and saving the bandwidth.

Of course if something else floating in the rumor mill (may be official but I am not sure since I just saw it in passing), and HBO is considering moving to MPEG4 instead of MPEG2, then perhaps bandwidth is not an issue for them anymore.


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

Does this mean that I will be able to receive these new channels on my 4DTV receiver connected to my BUD. If true then I will have full bandwidth, not the E* rehash and re-encoded H.264 stuff.

Wayne


----------



## Artwood (May 30, 2006)

I can't wait to see those women prison moveis on Cinemax in HD!


----------

